# What do you breed?



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Which breed do you breed? I am interested to know, please feel free to give me suggestions to add! Click a choice, then tell us the reasons, how long you've been doing it, what you breed for, etc. if you like! If you breed more than one breed, it is multi choice so feel free to choose more than one! Please only click the ones who you actually breed breed, if you know what I mean. But, if you have only ever bred one or a few does you may say what they are. Such as:

I have only bred two does. 1 Nubian and 1 ND. - you would click Nubian and Nigerian Dwarf.

But, if you breed more than 4 of all these, please post the ones you are serious about breeding.

Have fun! Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good idea Grace! We have been breeding boers for 8 years and recently got into color about 3 years ago.  We breed for high quality colored boers now!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have really been fascinated by your boers! You have some pretty colors you are going for! I LOVE dappled boers.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I love the dapples too.  I just wish we'd get a dappled kid!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You get paints, don't you?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're supposed to!!! Our paint buck bred to paint does and a dappled doe gave us all reds!! Or traditionals! We did get one paint, but it was a buck... of course!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's pretty terrible! Bad little (or big) buck!!! You should probably try a different buck next year I'm guessing...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im gunna start breeding boers for 4-h and ffa kids


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I breed Pygmies. I breed for milk and don't show, but because I want easily traceable lines and will be selling my boys I am breeding registered, show quality stock. Some people hold that Pygmy milk is unique in the goat world because of its unusually high butterfat content. I have little personal experience with other goat milk, but so far Peggy Sue's milk has been very rich. Much richer than whole cow's milk.

I do have a side project which is the babies I currently own. I crossed my Pygmy doe with a ND buck and am keeping the doeling in my breeding stock for dairy. I will not be breeding ND, but with my little Holly Goat-lightly's line I will be breeding ND into the stock every so often to see what effect it has on the milk. ND are better producers than full Pygmies, but I've read the milk is thinner, like traditional goat's milk. 

This is my first year in production, my last herd were all small breed does that I bought cheap, trained, and sold high as unique housepets. 

It has taken me some time to raise Peg from a bottle baby to breeding age, two years to be exact, and so far my breeding program is mostly theory. I have found several Pygmy breeders in CA that are intrigued by and interested in participating in my Pygmy dairy project, though. Peg's dam and granddam on her sire's side had very nice udders with good attachments, which is how I chose her. She has a beautiful udder and gives great milk, although I don't know how high her production would be if I was a more dedicated milker (starting a milking regime at 8.5 months preggers is a bit ambitious). 

I am deliberately starting off slow because I feel that starting off with a half dozen does to breed and milk would be overwhelming as a new dairy owner and would probably end in frustration and selling my herd. By starting with one doe (already two!) I hope to grow at a rate that is easy to handle and allows me to become very familiar with the care and maintenance of goats before I have a large herd to contend with. I can also closely control my stock quality by breeding my own bloodlines and not introducing outside does. By the time my in-utero daughter starts school and I have my days free I hope to have a commercially viable small herd.

There ya go, my plans and my reasons all typed up! Sorry it was so long.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, thanks Axykatt! Don't worry, long is good!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We breed Nigerian Dwarf and LaMancha dairy goats. We hope to get into Alpines/Recorded Grades soon, but don't currently have any. We've had the Nigerians for four years now, we just recently got into LaManchas. We show them on both local and national levels. They're lots of fun


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I will be breeding (it'll be a very small production; I'll only have 3-5 does (once Daisy pops! And if I don't get girls from her, I'll have to buy a few more) LaMancha and LaMancha crosses for good milking ability and incredible temperaments. Temperament is a HUGE, huge thing for me and I'll only breed the goats that pass my requirements.


----------



## FaunaAndFlora (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been breeding Toggenburgs for thirty years. Also kept a few Saanens and Nubians over the years, but those breeds just can't beat the Toggs when it comes to personality or efficiency in my opinion.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a small backyard herd we breed so our kids can have their own 4-H goats. 
We have Boer percentages - boer/Nubian, kiko cross, and a couple of fullblood boers.

If our kids weren't into 4-H we'd probably breed for the fun of it, probably try different breeds/colors. My husband wants to raise at least 1 goat for meat each year. 

I'm trying to get my kids to agree on downsizing a little, so I can get a doe with color. We have 1 red doe, 1 red paint and the rest are traditional.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Darn it... I knew I had forgotten something! Saanens! Well, I also just realized that I can't edit my poll. Wah! :'(


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

(I didn't see Alpines either)? However, my love of the Nigerians it absolute! And, whoever said their milk is "average"? No way, very, very creamy. I was talking to new clients today and they want boys for pets, but, I asked if they've ever had goat milk and that got them started! I'll have them getting some doe kids too, lol. 

Right now I have 7 senior does, and 4 doelings (that are for sale, but, I haven't tried very hard, lol). We are kidding again in May/June this year and most of those will be for sale. I have a new buck that I'm very excited to use this fall, and I will be trading (Checkers)for my former senior buck, Fernando, later this fall. 

Gotta go, DH wants to go play with the babies.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I tried to edit it but can't. I can't believe I put Oberhaslis but not Alpines or Saanens!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nigerian Dwarves and, as of yesterday, we have our first Lamancha


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We have A Nubian, La Mancha, and a Nigerian Dwarf. The manchi is more stand offish, but she is still very sweet. Very unusual goats!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

We have Toggs mainly, but have three alpines and two Nubians...and some misc girl.
All of our girls were bred by one of our two Togg buckling. 
We don't really do the long term milking at the moment, since we got our goats to feed any bummer lambs (not that many this year) but we are doing CAE prevention on any does that we may keep/sell and are going to whether most buckling a to sell as either pets or...meat.
We're hoping to get going on doing something with the goat milk,,.like soap or cheese...

So in short...production, performance, conformation...same as any of our other animals...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't breed. I just have a pet Boer doe. But, I went ahead and voted anyway because when my Uncle and Grandpa were breeding Boers, I helped out some. Like 1 time my uncle was trying to run some does into the buck pen to be bred. This one doe took off and I said," You do realize that is Sam's (the bucks) daughter, right?" He said," Are you sure?" I was like," Yeah." My mom told him not to doubt me, so we got her out of the way so we could continue running the does into the buck pen. THen when we got inside, he looked at that does pedigree and said," Oh, you're right."


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> That's pretty terrible! Bad little (or big) buck!!! You should probably try a different buck next year I'm guessing...


That buck will be over 1000 miles away in Kansas with me soon 

I breed boers, and I have been for 6 years! We breed for 4H show, but I've recently branched off into High quality abga show goat!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I breed Nubian, Lamancha, Oberhasli and Saanen..which you did not have a choice to click lol..we began dairy because two of my sons cannot have cow milk. then I fell in love. Lamancha are my favorite breed..love the tiny ears..sweet personality and sweet rich milk. Saanen are great, very docile and quiet..patient and my Hubbies fav. but do not tolerate heat well..My Oberhosli are very quiet, docile, gentle patient and sweet...I love them too..they milk super well..lots of milk from them...Nubian are loud..bossy, and annoying..but I love my girls...and they give lots of color to look at...we breed for milk..our biggest goal in offspring is to improve on the parents..strong well attached udders..easy milk teats...good strong foundation in legs hips and back...we do not worry about what one might consider is "show quality" rather in healthy goats who will hold their own no matter what. Most our goats are registered but some are not..we sell most all our kids and retain only what is needed..( or cant do without lol)...Our hope is to provide familys with good quality milkers for life : )


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*We Raise Nigerian Dwarfs*

We decided to raise Nigerian Dwarfs because they are smaller and easier to handle. And they produce wonderful milk. I am the proud owner of 8 Reg. Nigerian's from great Blood lines, Old Mountain , Ceasars Palace, just to name a few. I hope to really get going on milk production. had many up hill battles over the last year, lost 5 , we had over 48" of rain in August of last year, then the heat wave of over 100' for days. All the Bad Bactieria came out and my goats were it victums. Optimistic for a good year fingers crossed and lots of prayers. We also have 1 Saanen Doe in milk, and one Togg Doe. I hope to bred Mini Toggs and Mini Saanens some day. So happy to have the members of this group, I have learned so much on what to do and how to take care of my goats. Here we do not have any Vets that want to care for goats so I have been on a constant search for info.
Regards, Sandy


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We have been raising Nigerian Dwarfs since 2010. We started out with two pet quality does but we wanted to get more milk than they were producing! So now we are really starting to invest in better stock from good bloodlines. We raise Nigies mainly for milk but we are getting started with the showing aspect as well. We have 11 goats at the moment 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## FaunaAndFlora (Aug 1, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Yeah, I tried to edit it but can't. I can't believe I put Oberhaslis but not Alpines or Saanens!


You left out Toggenburgs too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

happybleats said:


> we breed for milk..our biggest goal in offspring is to improve on the parents..strong well attached udders..easy milk teats...good strong foundation in legs hips and back...we do not worry about what one might consider is "show quality" rather in healthy goats who will hold their own no matter what. Most our goats are registered but some are not..we sell most all our kids and retain only what is needed..( or cant do without lol)...Our hope is to provide familys with good quality milkers for life : )


:thumb: That is our goal as well. I do want show-quality as it helps sell them, and showing is great, but overall I want healthy goats that are GREAT pets (I adore every member of my herd), have easy kiddings, and fill the milk pail.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I breed Saanens, and am starting Alpines shortly. 


I breed for udder quality ("welded" attachments, with longevity, and quantity counts too), as well as emphasize body capacity and good legs with good height. 

I do show, but I prefer to lease our girls out to 4H youth as managerial programs.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Almost all of the above, lol. I have a mixed herd of mixed breeds and purebreds of many breeds. I have an American Togg and a Purebred Nubian, a couple mini Nubians, several boer/dairy crosses (boer x nubian/kiko, boer x alpine, boer/alpine x LaMancha).


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm starting to breed AM Toggs, I only have two, where I live it is very Togg deficient! There are not very many good CAE free herds so that's my goal to start a good CAE free Togg herd.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Delilah said:


> I'm starting to breed AM Toggs, I only have two, where I live it is very Togg deficient! There are not very many good CAE free herds so that's my goal to start a good CAE free Togg herd.


Good for you, what area you in?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

No option for Alpines or Angoras?

I have a few mixed up goats. One of my does is a mix of Nigerian, Pygmy, Fainter and Mini Alpine. She was bred to a purebred La Mancha buck last year, so her twin girls are all that PLUS La Mancha. I'm getting a Purebred Oberhasli buck in four days, so that might get added into the mix  

Then my main breeding buck is a full Pygmy. I wish I still had a La Mancha buck because I love the ears so much and I find their temperament even better than the Pygmys. 

I don't really BREED my goats for anything. Just for the babies and for fun. I also show in 4-H, but we have a tiny fair, only 6 goats there last year, and three of them were mine 

I'm going to start milking 1 maybe 2 does later in the spring/summer after they kid. I just love owning goats and the best part is in the Spring when there's babies!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Tayet, I am really sorry about the limited options! Maybe I should just start over this thread and make a better poll..


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Eh, it's OK  I didn't read through the whole thread before I posted, that's why I said it


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

i breed boers an i have been doing this for 2 years now. whey i breed because if you have hard time with one of goats you can ship them. i leaned that some of my goats are tame and the others are somewhat tame and 2 are wild of course


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nigerian dwarf! And mostly just for fun!  I love the personalities, I love the variety of color, and I love the milk.
But my focus is first on hardiness and then on milk. I don't care for show quality.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I currently have: 

1 Oberhasli doe bred to a Lamancha buck (not my idea) for April kids

1 Nubian buck
4 adult Nubian does and their 2013 kids, 1 doeling I plan to keep

1 Lamancha buck 
5 Lamancha does and their 2013 kids (I am planning to keep 1 doeling at this time)

I used to have Alpines. I have also had Saanens, Nigerians, Pygmies, Boers and a Togg cross. 

I am in the process of phasing out the Nubians, to be replaced by Oberhasli. I will be raising Obies and Manchas.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I breed Boers. I have had goats my whole life as pets and for goat tying at the rodeos but now decided to breed. I started out with a mixed herd a few years ago but fell in love with boers. This is my second kidding season with the boers. I have registered USBGA goats mostly from Copper Penny lines. 9 does and 1 buck. I do it for fun and want to start showing. I like to produce some quality show wethers and also have some nice "older style" breeding stock. I wish i was younger to show at the fairs myself but for now I love watching the local kids with goats that came from me. I hope to get involved with ABGA so i can show also  im obsessed!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

I clicked Nigerian because that's the one I own (well, she's my daughter's) and that was on the list ... but she is bred to a (small) angora buck for nigora kids. Our second goat (also my daughter's) is a 10 week old mini-alpine that we just picked up.

Breeding for 4H projects and milk and fiber. 

In addition to the ones that belong to us, 'we' have 6 does belonging to the neighbor girls in our 4H club (they are just a mile down the trail from us, but inside town limits so can't keep the goats at their place). 3 pygoras are bred back to an angora for fiber kids. 2 alpines and an alpine-boer bred back to the angora (mostly because they came back into heat after the dairy buck was gone - the angora buck was here and they were flagging him, so... why not) . Those kids were planned for market (but might keep some for milk/fiber if any have good fiber).


----------

